# Hi all!



## medvssa (Mar 21, 2005)

I joined a time ago but I never got to say hi, sooo, well, HI


----------



## Sanne (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi medvissa! welcome to specktra, let me kno if you have any questions!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome medvissa to specktra.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2005)

welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

